# wizzard, i need a feature in atitool



## flexy (Sep 21, 2005)

hey wizzard,

i use atitool for a while already with my X850XT - and recently i had to go back to ATT because ATT has a feature to force full trilinear filtering with Aniso. Many people on forums said that forcing full trileanear/aniso can give better Image Quality.

Problem: I really dislike ATT because it causes me problems, hangs etc. and also had problems with it inc ertain games. I always liked Ati tool. 

Pleeeeassseeee implement it so that we can not only set the normal AF/AA settings but also the additional setting AF+full trilinear filtering, This might only be a certain registry value which i am too lazy to look up now. I am sure you know what i am talking about. Want to get rid of ATT again 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## pierrick30 (Oct 5, 2005)

adaptive antialiasing filtering wouldbe great too


----------



## pierrick30 (Oct 5, 2005)

sorry for multipost but temporal AA would be nice too(for those who dont have the adaptative one XD)
i would appreciate too additionnal settings concerning the temperatique monitor: 30-90°C isnt reallyusefull my core is usually below 30° on idle and doesnt go higher than 44-45°C even with Vmod and massive OC.
I dont think its hard to make just add a new option in the "misc" panel


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 5, 2005)

pierrick30 said:
			
		

> sorry for multipost but temporal AA would be nice too(for those who dont have the adaptative one XD)
> i would appreciate too additionnal settings concerning the temperatique monitor: 30-90°C isnt reallyusefull my core is usually below 30° on idle and doesnt go higher than 44-45°C even with Vmod and massive OC.
> I dont think its hard to make just add a new option in the "misc" panel



temporal is already in the drivers last I checked


----------



## pierrick30 (Oct 6, 2005)

AA and AF settings are already available in the left click menu of ati tool tray icon
its only logical to me to add the brand new AA/AF technologies in the list
CCC is usefull sometimes but take soooo much time to load


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 6, 2005)

pierrick30 said:
			
		

> AA and AF settings are already available in the left click menu of ati tool tray icon
> its only logical to me to add the brand new AA/AF technologies in the list
> CCC is usefull sometimes but take soooo much time to load




hmm well im not too picky, so i rarely adjust my settings anyways   

Id rather play the game


----------

